# The Real Side Effects Of Vaping :)



## Alex (26/8/14)

*When you're on the computer*




*But I NEED these,,,*




*Trying to vape on the go*




*Sitting by the door waiting for vapemail*




*Trying to get every last drop of your favorite juice*




*Never being satisfied*




*Working with those pesky coils*




*The unknown dangers of building your own coils*




*Falling asleep ontop of your mod*





http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2encpb/the_real_side_effects_of_vaping/

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 12


----------



## Alex (26/8/14)

I loled

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## annemarievdh (26/8/14)

Hahaha 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (26/8/14)

Lol'd big time.
That's a neat vape station!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Derick (27/8/14)

Heh, that 'escalated quickly' one is very true, except for us, 3 months later we were selling the stuff and our house has become a store room - friggin vape stuff everywhere - no room is sacred

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silver (27/8/14)

Lol, classic one @Alex 
So true

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (27/8/14)

the driving one kills me  

I actually enjoy that split second of not being able to see. makes me feel like i live on the edge

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Silver (27/8/14)

Yiannaki said:


> the driving one kills me
> 
> I actually enjoy that split second of not being able to see. makes me feel like i live on the edge



Lol @Yiannaki , like turning off your lights at night for a few seconds on a dark road 

I have learnt to exhale out the left part of my mouth into the passenger area when vaping and driving alone.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (27/8/14)

Silver said:


> Lol @Yiannaki , like turning off your lights at night for a few seconds on a dark road
> 
> I have learnt to exhale out the left part of my mouth into the passenger area when vaping and driving alone.


heh - I open the window a little bit and that seems to help

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (27/8/14)

Jip, or even 2 windows opend about 2 cm 


Sent from my iPhone VapeCase & mPt3

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/8/14)

Derick said:


> Heh, that 'escalated quickly' one is very true, except for us, 3 months later we were selling the stuff and our house has become a store room - friggin vape stuff everywhere - no room is sacred


 
Haha same here

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Derick (27/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Haha same here


We actually went and bought Linbins last weekend to try and organize things a bit better - looking for that last driptip somewhere in a cupboard full of vape stuff was getting to be a pain 

And I must say, they are working rather well - we will expand our starter system as time goes on

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (27/8/14)

Derick said:


> We actually went and bought Linbins last weekend to try and organize things a bit better - looking for that last driptip somewhere in a cupboard full of vape stuff was getting to be a pain
> 
> And I must say, they are working rather well - we will expand our starter system as time goes on


 
Yip Plastic warehouse is my friend

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Derick (27/8/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> Yip Plastic warehouse is my friend


haha plasticworld for us, but yeah, we are frequently in there - those ziplock bags are great!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Metal Liz (27/8/14)

hahaha excellent find @Alex

Reactions: Like 1


----------

